# Anyone have success with Micro-IVF after Salpingectomy?



## kcarey77

I have just learned that both my tubes are occluded at the distal end and are both hydrosalpinx. My RE is suggesting that due to my age (35) I have both of my tubes removed (Salpingectomy) and move onto IVF. 
However, she said that women with tubal factor infertility have a good chance at conception doing the micro (mini) IVF vs. conventional IVF once the hydro tubes are removed.
The micro-IVF results in less eggs (2-4) than conventional IVF (4-12) but it costs less and requires less drugs which prevents over stimulation.

I wanted to see if anyone was in the same situation I am in. And, I really would like to speak to some women that did go on to have a healthy baby after having tubes removed via IVF or micro-IVF.


----------



## babygames

kcarey77 said:


> I have just learned that both my tubes are occluded at the distal end and are both hydrosalpinx. My RE is suggesting that due to my age (35) I have both of my tubes removed (Salpingectomy) and move onto IVF.
> However, she said that women with tubal factor infertility have a good chance at conception doing the micro (mini) IVF vs. conventional IVF once the hydro tubes are removed.
> The micro-IVF results in less eggs (2-4) than conventional IVF (4-12) but it costs less and requires less drugs which prevents over stimulation.
> 
> I wanted to see if anyone was in the same situation I am in. And, I really would like to speak to some women that did go on to have a healthy baby after having tubes removed via IVF or micro-IVF.

I didn't want to read and run...I had a bilateral salpingectomy 12-28-12 and am curious about this "mini IVF" as I have never heard of it. Hopefully someone will chime in. It's overwhelming to think this may be the only hope to have a little one and we definitely want to maximize our chances! We are supposed to start the IVF process in a month or two. :hugs:


----------



## kcarey77

Me too! The mini-IVF is the same process but uses FET instead of fresh embryo transfers. It is much less ($5K) because protocol for mini requires less drugs. This helps prevent over-stimulation and is more affordable for most people. From my research, it shows that FET shows a higher success rate and for women like us (no tubers) we qualify for it and have high chances of conception. 
I'm sorry to hear about your tube removal, I will be joining you soon. It scares me to think assisted conception is the only way I will ever have kids but I'm thankful that it's even an option. Having our tubes removed greatly increase our chances at a live birth especially if the uterus is fine, you ovulate normally, etc. If it's only tubal factor, you have about an 80% chance on the first cycle. 
Ask you local Fertility Center is they offer it. Mine does and others are starting to catch on.
Much luck to you and thanks for your feedback.

I live in Florida and go to CRM and they speak highly of it. They say women with no tubes are the perfect clients.


----------



## babygames

kcarey77 said:


> Me too! The mini-IVF is the same process but uses FET instead of fresh embryo transfers. It is much less ($5K) because protocol for mini requires less drugs. This helps prevent over-stimulation and is more affordable for most people. From my research, it shows that FET shows a higher success rate and for women like us (no tubers) we qualify for it and have high chances of conception.
> I'm sorry to hear about your tube removal, I will be joining you soon. It scares me to think assisted conception is the only way I will ever have kids but I'm thankful that it's even an option. Having our tubes removed greatly increase our chances at a live birth especially if the uterus is fine, you ovulate normally, etc. If it's only tubal factor, you have about an 80% chance on the first cycle.
> Ask you local Fertility Center is they offer it. Mine does and others are starting to catch on.
> Much luck to you and thanks for your feedback.
> 
> I live in Florida and go to CRM and they speak highly of it. They say women with no tubes are the perfect clients.

Thanks for all of that!! Crazy thing is that you are one of the first people I've talked ot on here that has issues with both tubes (like me). Hearing you say 80% on the first try really gives me hope! My doctor said about 60% but maybe he was trying not get my hopes up to much:dohh: FET is frozen right? 

The bummer about all of this is that we have Tricare Ins and NOTHING is covered as far as IVF is concerned.


----------



## kcarey77

Yes, it's always nice to chat with someone that has the same infertility issue as you :)
My RE said 80% chance at taking home a baby because everything else was perfect.

FET is frozen embryo transfer

The RE I'm talking to in NY told me he wanted me to KEEP my tubes for IVF! I was shocked. He said he would drain the fluid from my tubes prior to transfer...I read aspiration was highly successful too. I'm going to keep my tubes for this round of IVF, if it doesn't work, I am going to move forward with the Bilateral salpingectomy.

I will find out next week if I am accepted into the New Hope study for free IVF! I'm so excited. Have you started the IVF process yet? When do you plan to move forward?
I have Cigna and they dont cover infertility either. It is so expensive! You should look into the free IVF study in New York, they are still accepting women. I can PM you the info if you want. You pay for travel and meds only. Cant beat FREE :)


----------



## SunshineDoll

Hi Ladies,

In Sept 2012 I decided to have a bilateral salpingectomy due to 1 failed IVF (Oct 2011) and 2 failed FET's (early 2012). Dr. Westphal, the doctor I went to at Stanford Fertility Center decided to aspirate any fluid she noticed in my uterus during my appointments, including an aspiration immidiately prior to my very first fresh transfer and all have turned into BFN's. The doctor exhausted 75% of my infertility benefits and 100% of my infertility meds. I was told i was just a baby at the time and other than a hydro (which i didnt know i had until after all my transfers failed) I had no fertility issues (my husband had a vacetomy w/ 2 failed reversals).

If you have fluid in your uterus, i recommend removing your tubes (if you have hydro) and then moving forward with IVF. I am now starting my second IVF cycle (we're financing) and am excited that i dont have toxic fluid to kill my embryos. I had 5 perfect embryos transferred and my uterus was a triple lining.

I had no clue until it was too late, but because the doctor didnt advise me of the negative effects the fluid could have on my embryos which in turn didnt give me a choice on how to proceed, I never had a chance.

Stay positive and ALWAYS ASK QUESTIONS IF YOU ARE CURIOUS. It doesnt hurt to continue to do your research online because apparently the doctors dont always tell you everything.

GOOD LUCK and BABY DUST TO US ALL!!!


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies, I had my 1st ivf in 2010 due to damaged tubes and unfortunately it was ectopic, when they removed the ectopic they also found a hydro in the other tube so that was also removed. 

I've had 6 rounds of full ivf in total so can't compare against the mini ivf but I also have a few immune issues which I think are the main cause for us not having a baby (2 miscarriages). 

I do struggle with the fact I have no tubes and it really isn't a decision that should be taken lightly but if they don't work the hydro's really will cause you problems. 

It's awful to see ladies in the same situation as me but I'm so glad I'm not alone. Good luck with whatever you decide and keep us updated xxxx


----------



## kcarey77

Hi ladies! Thanks for sharing your stories. I too have heard nothing but horror stories with hydro tubes and fertility treatments resulting in a BFN.
However, I was just accepted into the New Hope study! I was told by my new RE that my tubes are _not hydro _and that on paper I should be pregnant. He thinks that my cause of infertility is the bilateral cysts on the ends of my fimbria (I have been told I have a number of tubal issues). So, he said we are going to move forward with IVF on 3/7 with my tubes! Of course, if it fails we will explore the reasons why and address them as we go along. 
I wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## panda fan

Hello, I am looking for friends who are dealing with hydro tube issues. I had an HSG last month (Feb 2013) that showed my left tube hydro and right tube "great" but I have heard that if one tube is hydro, there may be damage to the other one that they can't see right away. My doctor seems to think IVF is going to be our best bet so I am wondering if she also suspects maybe it's not just the one tube affected.

I have a saline sonogram next week to look again, this time it's the fertility doctor whereas last time it was the hospital tech who was doing the HSG for my obgyn. 

It sounded like the most likely scenario was the surgery to block or remove the hydro tube, but I am extra nervous because the fertility doc casually mentioned there were "a few other spots I saw on the HSG that I just want to take another look at" and I don't know what that could mean.

Anyway, please let me know about your procedures and I am hoping for your success with IVF as it sounds like that is the journey I will be on soon, too.


----------



## kcarey77

Welcome panda fan!

I totally remember hearing them talk about "other issues" while laying there spread eagle during my last HSG, it turned out it was nothing major. They just saw a dip where dye accumulated in my cervix. It was something that had to be noted. Turns out, my tubes were filled with DYE during the HSG which is why they "appeared" to be hydro. There was spillage but very slowly. My new RE said he's confident it is the cysts causing my infertility. I had one diagnostic laparoscopy done and that was all the doctor found so I'm praying the recent ultrasound was accurate and wont effect our IVF cycle. I'm almost done with BC pills and moving onto clomid and stims next week. EEK!
I will be VERY disappointed if I get one blastocyte and my IVF fails due to fluid in my tubes because then I will be out of the study. If I have more eggs that make it I will have another chance to get PG but if my body does not respond to meds, I'm screwed.

I will keep you all updated on how it goes because if it results in a BFN I will be moving forward with a salpingectomy and trying (minimal stimulation) mini-IVF again next year.


----------



## panda fan

Hi Kcarey!

Thank you for your response!
I actually got good news today! I don't have a hydro either. Similar situation where there was some pooling of fluid on the HSG and didn't appear to be draining but the saline sonogram today actually showed fluid moving through both tubes, it may have just got caught up a little bit during the HSG but it's still open. My doctor thinks I just have some anatomical issue where the tubes got a little bumped by surgery I had and are therefore having a hard time catching the eggs. She said my uterus and follicles look good and IVF should be very successful. I am feeling much better!

Good luck with your IVF and I hope you get your BFP on the first try!!!!


----------



## kcarey77

That's awesome news! I hope you are successful as well!
I go back to NYC on 4/3 for more monitoring and I will stay until ER, I hope my body responds well to these meds! :thumbup:


----------



## thefsugirl

Just stumbled upon this post and it was great to hear there are others in my same situation. We have been TTC since 2008. I have gone through approximately 6 IUI and have done 2 IVF cycles. Unfortunately all unsuccessful. A year ago I had another HSG with my fertility doctor (first was for gyno at a hospital and was told was good) and he discovered that I have hydrosalpinx and recommended I go through the surgery to remove both tubes. Well, after much fear and a year I am going to go through with the surgery. I am scheduled for July 2nd. I am hoping that this will allow me to have a successful IVF cycle resulting in at least twins (gotta get my moneys worth now)! LOL 

Kcarey77 it has been awhile since you have posted. I hope all is well and it is because of your posts that I have joined and responded. Hope to hear an update from you.


----------



## kcarey77

thefsugirl said:


> Just stumbled upon this post and it was great to hear there are others in my same situation. We have been TTC since 2008. I have gone through approximately 6 IUI and have done 2 IVF cycles. Unfortunately all unsuccessful. A year ago I had another HSG with my fertility doctor (first was for gyno at a hospital and was told was good) and he discovered that I have hydrosalpinx and recommended I go through the surgery to remove both tubes. Well, after much fear and a year I am going to go through with the surgery. I am scheduled for July 2nd. I am hoping that this will allow me to have a successful IVF cycle resulting in at least twins (gotta get my moneys worth now)! LOL
> 
> Kcarey77 it has been awhile since you have posted. I hope all is well and it is because of your posts that I have joined and responded. Hope to hear an update from you.

Hi and welcome!
I'm sorry to hear that you are having difficulty TTC as well. But, I think you are making the right decision by having the surgery. My RE won't do IVF on me unless I have both tubes removed- it GREATLY increases your chances at a successful IVF. I hope you heal quickly and can move forward with TTC again resulting I a healthy baby! Please keep us all posted on your journey! I am participating in a study: Mini vs Conventional IVF so my protocol is fixed for all of us. 

AFM- My FET is scheduled for June 18th! I'm very excited and nervous. I started Estrace & Crinone 8% Gel today to thicken my lining which is 9.1mm.
We ended up with two frozen blastocysts from Mini-IVF in May so we have two shots! If this doesn't work, we have no plan B. So, we're staying Positive that this is going to stick. :happydance:


----------



## Praying4kids

Hello!

I'm new to this site and only joined because I came across this forum! How is everyone doing? Any updates from the study or anyone else? Both of my tubes are blocked and I'm having surgery this Friday to have them removed! We will be moving to IVF shortly there after. 

I'm so happy I found you all!


----------



## Praying4kids

Sorry KCarrie, I just seen your update that you had the surgery on 8 Oct. How has your recovery been? When do you expect to try again?


----------



## ttc_NY_83

Hi Karey,

I have been detected with bilateral hydro and had a failed IVF. I am thinking if I should consider draining the tubes before ET or do a lapro.
Please can you refer me the name of the doctor who performed your salpingectomy?

I am so confused and depressed right now ... not sure what to do...


----------



## ttc_NY_83

panda fan said:


> Hi Kcarey!
> 
> Thank you for your response!
> I actually got good news today! I don't have a hydro either. Similar situation where there was some pooling of fluid on the HSG and didn't appear to be draining but the saline sonogram today actually showed fluid moving through both tubes, it may have just got caught up a little bit during the HSG but it's still open. My doctor thinks I just have some anatomical issue where the tubes got a little bumped by surgery I had and are therefore having a hard time catching the eggs. She said my uterus and follicles look good and IVF should be very successful. I am feeling much better!
> 
> Good luck with your IVF and I hope you get your BFP on the first try!!!!

Hi kcarey77,

I have been detected with bilateral hydro and had a failed IVF. I am thinking if I should consider draining the tubes before ET or do a lapro.
Please can you refer me the name of the doctor who performed your salpingectomy?

I am so confused and depressed right now ... not sure what to do...


----------

